# SV Ribeye time/temp



## clifish (Jul 29, 2022)

Going to have a busy day tomorrow starting with mimosa by the pool at 10 am,  the dinner plan is Ribeyes.  I am thinking of SV from frozen to 110 deg or so and reverse searing on the gasser or blackstone to finish at desired temp.  I know that they say lower than 135 could potentially not be safe.  Would I be OK to go to 110 for a 3 hour bath or should I do a 6 hour bath to get a pasteurizing effect before the sear?


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 29, 2022)

I know what they say Clif, tho I've never paid it any mind and never had a problem. I usually sous vide to a IT of 120º and then sear in a 650º CI skillet for about 45 seconds a side. The old Alton Brown method was to bake in a 200º oven until reaching a 120º, and then searing the same way in the CI skillet. I tried it a few times before sous vide came, worked perfect every time, about as close to SV as can ne. RAY


----------



## rbnice1 (Jul 29, 2022)

I do 128F for 3 - 6 hours for fresh and 4 - 7 hours for frozen.  Then sear with a grill gun.

This gets me a nice medium rare.  if you want rare then 120f would prob do the trick or lower then a longer sear.


----------



## Buttah Butts (Jul 29, 2022)

I do 3 to 3.5 hrs for frozen ribeyes at 130 degrees. Then sear them in the pizza oven for about 60 to 90 seconds. Let them rest for about 10 minutes and beautiful medium rare goodness


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 29, 2022)

130 is the sweet spot for steak in SV. Are you driving for a rare SV steak? If so this is an interesting subject.


----------



## clifish (Jul 29, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> 130 is the sweet spot for steak in SV. Are you driving for a rare SV steak? If so this is an interesting subject.


No rare is not the end game,  just looking for safe and options of various options,


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 29, 2022)

clifish said:


> No rare is not the end game,  just looking for safe and options of various options,


I run all my red meat at 131* then sear. It’s a light medium rare but very delicious. Although I think you could run lower like 125* but we like it fine at 131* Which is in line with common food safety, but I believe in the mid 120’s should be fine on a steak.


----------



## rbnice1 (Jul 30, 2022)

I used to do 131f, but my wife complained it was over cooked......  God I love this woman!  :P


----------



## clifish (Jul 30, 2022)

Well morning mimosas by the pool went on to a few IPA's,  bbq  then on to Moscow mules in the  afternoon.  Just put them in the SV at 3.30 @125.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 30, 2022)

clifish said:


> Well morning mimosas by the pool went on to a few IPA's,  bbq  then on to Moscow mules in the  afternoon.  Just put them in the SV at 3.30 @125.


Good luck Cliff. Sorry I can't offer any help with the water bath.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 30, 2022)

*The Number is "130°" !! *(minimum)

Cooking a piece of meat below 130°F (54.4°C) is the equivalent to letting it sit on your counter. It's fine for a few hours but it's not something you'll want to do all day. A generally accepted safe overall time in the danger zone, from leaving the fridge through cooking and eating is generally considered 3 to 4 hours.

Any piece of food that needs cooked longer than a few hours should be cooked at a minimum temperature of 130°F (54.4°C). If there is only one thing to remember about cooking in general, and sous vide cooking specifically, it's to not have your food between 40°F (4.4°C) and 130°F (54.4°C) for more than a few hours.

Source:








						Is Sous Vide Safe? Key Safety Guidelines
					

Here is my list of the crucial information that answers is sous vide safe. If you follow them, you will create amazing and safe food for the whole family.




					www.amazingfoodmadeeasy.com
				




Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 30, 2022)

clifish said:


> Well morning mimosas by the pool went on to a few IPA's,  bbq  then on to Moscow mules in the  afternoon.  Just put them in the SV at 3.30 @125.



I would jack that up to 131°.

Bear


----------



## Carbon1960 (Jul 30, 2022)

You can SV at 131 then chill a bit before searing so you don’t overshoot


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jul 30, 2022)

I go 129 degrees for 2 hours on a thawed 1 1/2 inch thick ribeye


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 31, 2022)

bill ace 350 said:


> I go 129 degrees for 2 hours on a thawed 1 1/2 inch thick ribeye



That's OK too, if I've been getting it right. You can go less than 130°, as long as it's for a short time, like 2 hours.

However I find it hard to believe that anyone can tell the difference between an IT of 131° & an IT of 129°. 
The Bacteria knows the difference.

Bear


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jul 31, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> That's OK too, if I've been getting it right. You can go less than 130°, as long as it's for a short time, like 2 hours.
> 
> However I find it hard to believe that anyone can tell the difference between an IT of 131° & an IT of 129°.
> The Bacteria knows the difference.
> ...


I don't think I could tell either.
Just went with a temp and time I found on line for sous vide ribeye. I have had excellent results.


----------



## clifish (Jul 31, 2022)

it worked out fine,  110 would have been better as the really,  really cheap gasser I have at this house just showers the meat in flames.  Everyone still loved it and complimented the meal over and over.


----------



## mike243 (Aug 25, 2022)

About everything I have read states 130,  wife hates bloody meat , i can do a strip steak show here a cut and temp reading of 165 and 10 minutes later when she cuts it its back pink lol sez she don't like boiled meat  more for me


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 25, 2022)

mike243 said:


> About everything I have read states 130,  wife hates bloody meat , i can do a strip steak show here a cut and temp reading of 165 and 10 minutes later when she cuts it its back pink lol sez she don't like boiled meat  more for me


I understand that.
My only point is:
#1. Pros like "Douglas Baldwin" say SV @ 131° is safe, but 130° or less may not be.
#2. I can't & I don't think anybody else can tell a difference in taste or texture between something  SV'd @ 130° and something SV'd @ 131°.
#3  Therefore why would anyone SV Meat below 131°.

Bear


----------



## pushok2018 (Aug 25, 2022)

Depending on thickness of the steak: frozen 2" plus steak at 130/131 for 5 hours. Seared either with a torch or on chimney. I incline more CI pan - quickly sear it with some butter an rosemary.... Gives a very nice crust to my steaks.... Very important not to over cook a steak on CI pan....


----------



## zwiller (Aug 25, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> That's OK too, if I've been getting it right. You can go less than 130°, as long as it's for a short time, like 2 hours.


YEP.  Plenty of info out there confirming BUT risky though.  Easy to screw up.  IE clock is running even though the steak out of the bath.  There is some discussion of about pre searing and/or freezer to SV killing off the bugs but not an exact science.  I LOVE SV but think SVing steak is a fools errand.  Adding a sear burner to my grill was one of the best things I ever did.  Night and day from stock grill burner.  3m TOTAL.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 25, 2022)

zwiller said:


> YEP.  Plenty of info out there confirming BUT risky though.  Easy to screw up.  IE clock is running even though the steak out of the bath.  There is some discussion of about pre searing and/or freezer to SV killing off the bugs but not an exact science.  I LOVE SV but think SVing steak is a fools errand.  Adding a sear burner to my grill was one of the best things I ever did.  Night and day from stock grill burner.  3m TOTAL.
> 
> View attachment 641889



Yup, There are a few side rules, like doing it less than 2 or 3 hours, or this & that, but the easiest way to stay safe is to just don't go below 131° when using SV on Red Meat. There is nothing better about 129° than there is at 131° anyway!!!

Bear


----------



## dls1 (Aug 26, 2022)

We like our steaks cut 1½ “ thick, and cooked to the low end of medium rare. When cooking them sous vide, I do so at 117F - 120F for 2 hours, then sear at around 550F for 30 seconds per side. They come out perfect and, as far as I’m concerned, there are no health or food safety issues at all.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 26, 2022)

dls1 said:


> We like our steaks cut 1½ “ thick, and cooked to the low end of medium rare. When cooking them sous vide, I do so at 117F - 120F for 2 hours, then sear at around 550F for 30 seconds per side. They come out perfect and, as far as I’m concerned, there are no health or food safety issues at all.


I agree. As long as those who do that play by all the safety parts, like you are doing. Your 2 hours  makes it OK to be below 130°. I never go to that, because it gets too involved, so all I'll do is add the Link to the explanation:
Is Sous Vide Safe? Key Safety Guidelines​
Thanks Dis,
Bear


----------

